# What's Better? Warhammer 40,000, Warhammer Or World Of Warcraft?



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't have many friends that play Warhammer 40,000 but i have more that play warhammer and most of my friends play World of Warcraft. What I'm Wondering is which is the favorite game? Now I know i put this in the Warhammer 40,000 area so you'll probaly say warhammer 40k but still consider this: Warhammer has some cool looking armies of like zombies and it's full of classic sword fights. Warhammer 40,000 has awesome armies and bombs, YAY! While World of Warcraft is a Rip off of Warhammer (Who agrees?????????) mainly because it came out around 20 years after, but still the graphics are pretty good and you only have to pay once every two months but with that money you could get a unit or two of men. 
Show this to friends Who play any of these games so its not too one sidedk:
DarknessWithin


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warhammer is a Rip off D+D, and others, which is a Rip of History and Folk Tales.

It's all a rip off.

Anyway, I'm a fan of Fantasy. I enjoy 40K, but it was Fantasy that drew me in. WoW, cba playing it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Personally, I have a vendetta against WoW, because it's quite possibly the worst RPG out there. Most people love it because it's popular, and it has the most expansions. I don't like MMOs. Or at least RPGs that don't offer you a world for just you to explore. I like Oblivion, Fable, Fallout, and Knights of the Old Republic. 

On WH40K and WHFB, I prefer 40K, just because I love the models.

-Dirge


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say both of the Warhammer games are better, because to win or even play these games you need to know more than how to click a mouse.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Rahmiel said:


> I would say both of the Warhammer games are better, because to win or even play these games you need to know more than how to click a mouse.


You have to be able to know how to operate and type on a keyboard too. :laugh: I personally prefer Fantasy as it takes strategy to plan and move your army around so it suits your benefit. 40k does this to some extent too, but not as much as Fantasy.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I prefer Fantasy as I like all the sword fights and other stuff like that. I like 40K too though. I've never played WoW but from my experiences with other MMOs I can say that it's probably a load of shit (no offence to any WoW players).


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer Fantasy and 40k over Wow (evil soul stealer....must be the power of the C'tan <_< )


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

the price thing is an ishu on boath sides
if you stop paying games work shop money they dont take your models (im shure they would if they could)

but you nead to pay to use WoW constantley and at like 18$ a month its also a big cash eater


i also heard that the warhamer mmorpg is seling beter than WoW
and they aparentley are working on a 40k mmorpg its dew fore like 2012


----------



## Steve the mediocer (Dec 27, 2008)

40k by a mile


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

40k for me, its got a nice gloomy aura to it. Not everything is all smiles and cup cakes before tea like quite a few other Sci-Fi systems. WOW is meh, really meh.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm familiar with all 3 story lines, so, from an entertainment perspective, I think 40k and Warhammer are better by far. They have such a rich background, where as WoW......leaves one wanting


However in terms of background story, Lord of the Rings takes the cake for me. My Dad used to read it to me when I was a kid (The Hobbit and Forgotten Tales) so I grew up around it.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> the price thing is an ishu on boath sides
> if you stop paying games work shop money they dont take your models (im shure they would if they could)
> 
> but you nead to pay to use WoW constantley and at like 18$ a month its also a big cash eater
> ...


Wait what? What the fuck are you babbling about? Speak English mate!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

THQ Australia I believe, announced a Warhammer 40,000 MMORPG, thats about all anyone knows


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Grik said:


> Wait what? What the fuck are you babbling about? Speak English mate!


I'd say it's simple, if you play WoW you have to pay so much a month, where as if you buy some GW models you only pay once plus whatever supplies you need.

As to the question itself, I prefer 40k as I really like science fiction, and I'm looking forward to that 40k mmorpg (someone should really come up with a better name).


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

For MMorpgs, I like Warhammer online better, But I really don't play either WoW or WAR. (no time)

The game that really got me into the GW line of games was Necromunda. The gang fights, gritty atmosphere, and the models just had me. 

I Tried Fantasy before 40k, at the time, the game was "all over", magic phases taking forever becuase of a million exceptions, blocks of guy moving around with everyone arguing over formations and nitpicking everything. 

I was able to witness a 40k game during 2nd ed. Even though the rules were more mangled than the fantasy rules, the skirmish feel to the game really reminded me of Necromunda. In general I prefer 40k because of these early instances. I've heard that fantasy is tons more streamlined compared to when I played, and far more enjoyable then 40k from a rules standpoint. However noone in my area plays fantasy so I really can no longer judge.

My vote has to go with 40k, I also like to simply blow things up.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Simply put WoW is only as good as the people you play with, I would have left ages ago if it wasn't for the folks in the Guild I play in. It is fun to play as well, but if I was just wandering around with LViX with little options other to grind lvls, I would have walked away.

Of the three options given I'd say one of the warhammer games just because you have something physical which is yours. If I had to pick WoW or the GW hobby, WoW would be gone in an instant. Oh and If you are forcing me to pick one of the games, hmm well its a toughie, but although I love Warhammer. It'd probably be 40K, after all it was 40K via Space Hulk and Space Marine (became Epic) that really drew me into GW games.


Oh and the 40K MMORPG is in production in Texas I believe, new studio made up of former MMO guys from other studios. Viaxis or something on those lines, pretty sure they start with a V anyway, although my memory does not always serve. :grin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd have to say 40K, its what got me into all this. But thats not a fair choice as I've only just started Fantasy.

I Hate WoW for what it has done to the MMO market... Wonder if it will ever be the same again


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Warhammer is a Rip off D+D, and others, which is a Rip of History and Folk Tales.
> 
> It's all a rip off.


That line of reasoning always cracks me up; it's like saying we're a rip off of a gorilla, which was a rip off of a rodent, which was a rip off of a retarded fish frog, which was a rip off of a fish, which was a rip off of a tube worm, which was a rip off of an organelle, which was a rip off of a single cell.

It's not ripping off, it's evolution.

Are we comparing gameplay, lore, or community?

Gameplay: Incomparable. WoW is a computer game, whereas both Warhammers are largely table top wargames.

Lore: IMHO Warhammer Fantasy. 40k has the whole dark and gothic thing going for it, and that appeals to some people. Fantasy appeals to me because it resembles the Age of Exploration so well, back when there could've been a dragon over every hill and a troll in every cave until someone went and checked it out. WoW lore is mostly written for WoW, which gives it flexibility, but removes character.

Community: Identical. You have whiny children, total assholes, nerdy adults, nerdy kids, cool people, more whiny children, and other assorted weirdos playing all three games.

I like all three equally, to be honest.:mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Gamewise, I prefer 40K over fantasy, though I like the fantasy models a lot more than the 40K ones. I just think the gameplay mechanics are a little too rigid in fantasy.

As for WoW, and the blizzard franchises in general, I don't really like em. Nuff said.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Personally, I have a vendetta against WoW, because it's quite possibly the worst RPG out there. Most people love it because it's popular, and it has the most expansions. I don't like MMOs. Or at least RPGs that don't offer you a world for just you to explore. I like Oblivion, Fable, Fallout, and Knights of the Old Republic.
> 
> On WH40K and WHFB, I prefer 40K, just because I love the models.
> 
> -Dirge


Sorry Dirge WoW does not have the most expansions to the game. Not even close. Everquest has almost 4 times as many expansions and there are many other MMOs that have more expansions as well.

I gotta say though the compairing warhammer and 40k to WoW is not really fair.

If your going for Lore I'd say it runs about even. The Warcraft universe has a history that is almost as expansive as fantansy or 40k. The only aspect in which Warcraft may have it beat is in the current lore in which the game is going on. Fantasy and 40k dont have to much change in their current stories while warcrafts is constantly ongoing and changing.

Talking about community, its all about the people you play with. So this is a point your can't really argue as to which is better.

Gameplay: You can't compair, although they have made a minis game for WoW it is no where as open as GW games.

I play WoW cause it gives me something to do. I quit all the time but always wind up going back. I play 40k cause I love the models, I dont play fantasy cause there are very few models I like.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't think you can say "Which one is better" between the three. They are all in different categories meaning that its simple opinion base. WoW is an online computer game, Warhammer Fantasy is well just that a strategy board game that is magic and more old world swords and shields (I don't play fantasy but thats kinda what i get out of it), and warhammer 40k is futuristic alien races fighting one another to take over the galaxy. 

I really don't think anyone one can say that one is "Better" then the other, I think people that may play all of them can have a favorite. But unless they all cater to the same thing as far as being categorized goes then they are all the "best" for the crowd they attract. 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

warhammer fantasy. I love it best.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Listen i know you can't really compare them because their completly different. This is the way i saw it. WoW is an online computer game where you can create single charcters and upgrade them to an incredible amount. But i think that both warhammer games are better because you can upgrade the HQ choices, not the same amount as WoW but you can upgrade them. And where as in WoW and you get one human or elf, in the Warhammers you can control entire armies of humans and elves, etc. 
Well this is just the way i saw it. and personaly i choose 40 k because you can blow anything up.
DarknessWithin


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like both 40k and WHFB equally. But I'm not a fan of MMORPGs. After spending days, weeks, months in a virtual world what do you have? Nothing but a bunch of pixels. After spending days, weeks, months, in the real world what do you have, some painted/coverted/modeled pieces that you can be proud of and show off to people. Unlike your pixeled creation in cyber space. Just my $0.02(Cdn).:good:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

warhammer fantasy owns them all. WoW is just shit.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I would have to say 40k, as it has been a while since I have done anything with WFB and WoW is absolute shit.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

WFB: too fiddely. I hate all those trays and the rules don't make sense. Some armies can never win against other armies - this is a serious flaw in any game mechanic. I love the look and the back story, but the rules are shit.

W40k: great. Love 5th ed. and the tactical aspect of the game. I also like the sci-fi setting and the scale. Also, apoc games can be truely amazing. There are some great looking armies too, so modelling and painting fans have lots to get into.

WoW: crap. I tried the 2 week free trial offer and uninstalled it promptly afterwards. The game is dull and repetative. I think people only play it because of the hype and because there are a lot of people that are easily pleased and led.

WAR (GW's first MMORPG!): erm... This game is almost good, but still too buggy and will need another 6 months of patching to be playable. I play it, but only maybe once a week. The pvp is better structured and the rvr is quite fun. Make sure you have a fast connection and uber PC to get the most out of it though.

AoC: brutal. This game rocks the nuts of WoW and WAR atm. This isn't a point and click, auto-attack game. You have to actually complete combos to hit you enemies, and it is brutal. Decapitation, dismemberment, blood splattering, skull crushing... this is a serious game for big people. If, like me, you are over 18 (which I am by quite a few years...) then this really is the only swords/axes/hammers/magic MMORPG worth playing atm. It also manages to keep the atmosphere of the Conan books really well. This game will test your system to the max, so 9 series nVidia or better recommended with lots and lots of RAM. Worth it though; I just ordered the new evga GTX 280 just for this game! (not the over-clocked, water-cooled, version though because I'm not mental)

WFRP: great game, although I still find as many people playing 1st edition as 2nd edition. This is set at the same time and in the same place as WFB but with a twist. The main difference is that the Emporer is a weakminded and corrupt fool in WFRP. I never play it with minis.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> the price thing is an ishu on boath sides
> if you stop paying games work shop money they dont take your models (im shure they would if they could)
> 
> but you nead to pay to use WoW constantley and at like 18$ a month its also a big cash eater
> ...


Kid the spellchecker works. No offense but it hurts to read your replys 

Anyways: 

40K: great game to play. Great story too. Intimidating to those who don't like put effort into their games though. I was told by an "outsider" that the Warhammer 40K games are WAY TO CONFUSING, and the story was a rip off of Starcraft (please rant over that one) LOL :laugh: The played Everquest. Shit 

Never played Warhammer. Would Mark of Chaos count? It was meh :mrgreen:

WoW sucks I played once and found myself playing DoW in a matter of hours. Paying monthly to play a game is not right. I think it is Blizzards' attempt to keep their fans busy during the lull between Diablo II and III. I am one of those fans Which will be sick. www.blizzard.com/diablo3 

In regards to whoever does the MMORPG for 40K I hope they don't butcher the 40K universe like some other games have in the past. Firewarrior, Chaos Gate, DoW Soul Storm (Sorry THQ) The fantasy MMO is nice :good:

Glory to Chaos and all that good shit


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> 40K: great game to play. Great story too. Intimidating to those who don't like put effort into their games though. I was told by an "outsider" that the Warhammer 40K games are WAY TO CONFUSING, and the story was a rip off of Starcraft (please rant over that one) LOL :laugh:


It's the other way around: Starcraft is a rip-off of 40k. That's official. Blizzard were working on a deal with GW, but GW pulled out at the last minute for some reason. 40k is MUCH older than Starcraft.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

if i offend anyone by saying the things i am about to say then i apologise and get over it;

WoW- sux...horribly. i had bought the game seeing as how it was recomended to me by MANY people and it was horrible. I have many problems with it 1) gameplay sux 2) gets too repetitive 3) and this is by far the biggest, it seems to kiddish too cartoony (yes it's a word now) for me, which is someone who has had 40k in my life since the beginning, it doesnt stimulate the senses. call me a noisemarine if you want but i need explosions, blood, guts, huge genetically enhanced warriors bellowing as they tear people apart with their portable nade launchers, massive tanks, loads of lead and firepower and of course my favourite Titans. 

now most of these are in the DoW series (except unfortunately Titans) and 40k just has a better storyline in general. it's more gritty more in your face and balls to the wall action. i mean come one the chaos gods are an ingenious invention and if these guys took a romp through blizzard's little world it would be hell on earth and the lich king would most likely be serving nurgle like the bitch that he is. i've never played warhammer fantasy before but from what i've seen and heard it sounds great. then of course there is the tabletop game. even better. if you like playing space marines in the video game but want to upgrade them and make them look really bitchin buy the models and play the tabletop game. 

THEN you can get a Titan hehehe. so basically world of warcraft sucks ass, it's a rip off of warhammer fantasy and starcraft is a rip off of 40k, it has less blood, less guns, less chaos and imperium, less eldar and sadly less orkses as for a 40k roleplaying game i hope whoever gets it does not totally butcher the game and i sincerely hope that it kicks WoW's puny little ass. i cant believe i am saying this but GO EMPEROR! i've always wanted the guys who made gears of war to make a 40k shooty game, talk about fucking intense.


rant over


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

pros for wow
- cheaper then warhammer
- has millions of players including chicks (no offense to chicks that do play warhammer its just a rare breed
- you dont have to travel to locations to play if theres no store or club nearby

cons for wow
- graphics suck by todays standereds
- is very repetive
- takes forever to get somewhere

Pros for warhammer
- wont ruin your eyesight by bieng to close to a screen
- actually get to see the people you are playing with and not some tarded looking elf
- everything you field is a your own work of art

cons for warhammer
- is extremely expensive
- not very many chicks play
- i cant think of another con

heres some pros and cons i can think of for the games, i put up chicks as one becuase i tend to get along with them better then guys and the winner is warhammer FB and 40k because its so much more fun


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

40k ftw. i played WoW for some time ub it just takes ages toget somewere as stated above. WHFB i have never played so i cannot comment. but i hey are both fun just 40k is SO expensive its silly =/ iv spent so much on it.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

has anyone yet realized the irony of asking which is better in a forum dedicated to warhammer 40k?

this seems like a rather simple question to ask on this site.

just my $.02


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I know that it's one sided that's why i asked that people show it to WHFB players as well also it seems that around equal amounts of people enjoy 40k and WHFB, so it's not as fair as it could be but still it's pretty close.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Cowpie (Dec 5, 2008)

They're different, so no comparison can be made. Warhammer Fantasy and 40k are both good tabletop games. WoW is a good computer game. They are both good in their own ways.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

40k, hands down.

WoW (aka the thief of time) is a pox upon the world, even worse than the thrice cursed yu-gi-oh and [shall not be named] card game featuring the word "-agic" (and also known as "the eater of money").

But I'm biased. I don't like fantasy, and big eared manga style elves are even worse.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I prefer 40k for a lot of reasons but Fantasy is pretty neat. I -might- get back into it in the future but for now I have so many 40k projects I don't really have the time to revamp an army.

Sorry to people who like WoW but it's suck a rip off of so many other fantasy games and books that came before hand and to many people I won't even talk to because they are so stupid and lame play it for me to even give it a try.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> pros for wow
> - cheaper then warhammer (This is dependent on the person, but I agree)
> - has millions of players including chicks (no offense to chicks that do play warhammer its just a rare breed (And other great people to meet, the game can be incredibly social!)
> - you dont have to travel to locations to play if theres no store or club nearby (This can be a big plus depending on your location...like mine, where players are limited for Warhammer)
> ...


Really though, the question is a bit unfair. You're comparing two board games to an online computer game.....

At any rate, WoW is fun and has its perks and downsides but I enjoy it overall. Blizzard knows how to make fun games. Although its not as immersive or RPG friendly as some MMOs, it definately deserves its top spot in sheer gameplay.

Between Warhammer Fantasy and 40k, well, I get enough Sword & Sorcery from WoW that I need 40k to feed my science-fiction interests.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Don't use RED text in your posts, it is reserved for Admins only.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

40K is the best geek interest on the planet.
As someone who used to be a roleplayer, gamer and anime fan, I can tell you with complete certainty that Warhammer 40K is far more sociable than any geek interest today simply because it takes place in the real world.

Go to a 40K tournament at Warhammer World in Nottingham and you will meet all kinds of amazing people. Then you can go out for an evening in Nottingham and get drunk with your new friends. When a year rolls around, the next tournament you attend will be mostly full of the same people, so you can pick up from where you left off and make even more Real Life friends.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

darklove said:


> Don't use RED text in your posts, it is reserved for Admins only.


Sorry, mate, I was just going for a color that wouldn't be hard on the eyes. :blush:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

That's like comparing apples, candied apples, and pizza.

Me? I'm okay with any of 'em.

The expense issue? Warhammer and 40K have taken so much of my money over the 15 years I've been playing them that WoW will never catch up.

Let's see, since I started playing WoW in '06, I've spent roughly $200-250US.

In '08 alone, I spent over $1K US on warhammer and 40K.

I enjoy playing 40K and/or whfb. But, for me, that often entails a 45-minute drive (each way) for me.

Wow I can play any time my computer is turned on. I know and have met a lot of people on that game. At any time of day/night/morning, I can log on and have someone I know to run around with.

I would be hard-pressed to find any real group of people to play 40K with me at 6a.m. when I get home from work.

I can spend all day playing WoW, if I'm in the mood.

I can also spend all day painting and building minis, mood swings willing.

As for the whole "ruining your eyesight in front of a screen" thing... you can do as much damagae to your eyes painting little bitty plastic spacemen over the years, too.

Now, again regarding cost in money, honestly, if you can't afford to play (be it GW games or WoW), maybe you shouldn't be playing at all.

Final point I want to make: I like all three games, but lately (like the last 4 years) I've been playing more WoW than WHFB or 40K.


----------



## yergerjo (Jan 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Warhammer is a Rip off D+D



FYI, D&D was built into a role-playing game by Dave Arneson from old Napoleonic miniatures War Games developed using the Chainmail miniatures battle system by Gary Gygax, because his friends wanted a bigger connection to their miniatures/characters. Warhammer Fantasy was a role-playing game that developed into a miniatures wargame.

My vote of the 3 would fall to 40k, since that is the one of three I play. Ultimately my gaming of choice falls to any D&D (not 4th edition).

For Sci-Fi roleplaying I'd go Palladium Rifts.


----------



## Omnicide (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a 40k kinda player. I just like the feel of the game more than Fantasy.

I play WoW because my girlfriend got me into it.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Warcraft! Warcraft! Go wash your mouth out with soap and water!

40k has a better background. I here a lot of people say that fantasy is more tactical but i just dont think so.

40K for the win.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

MarzM said:


> Warcraft! Warcraft! Go wash your mouth out with soap and water!
> 
> 40k has a better background. I here a lot of people say that fantasy is more tactical but i just dont think so.
> 
> 40K for the win.


Ok my mouth is now clean, and i agree that 40k is much better.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

*Are we talking the video game series or the actual tabletop?*

okay, i'd say i am a mad fanatic of 40k fluff, the cool models, and strategic game play. I would probably say the same for warhammer, except its based too closely (and i think in a cheesy fashion) on world history. sorry. i think its way lame.

so with that said. here it goes (and feel free to answer this post's subject/question. i'd like to know! lol):

1) Warhammer 40k: Dawn of WAR 2!!! (AWESOME GAME)
2) Warhammer 40k, tabletop
3) Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
4) WOW
5) Warhammer Online
6) Warhammer


~DOW2 is SWEET. straight up. i don't even need to know the single player mode, or judge based on the plot. the multiplayer is awesome, and the graphics are sick... as is the fact that its DOW!
~why WOW over Warhammer? cause its a fun game when you get on with friends (try convincing your girlfriend to play! if you are successful she'll stop bitching to you about why and how much you play the game). Sure the graphics and setting aren't as graphic and gritty and fun as any GW-spawn, but they are fun and pretty cool.
~WAR sucked... the graphics were weird. even on my friends new gaming-comp, the frames were skipping (or seemed like it). Its not the graphics card or computer. its the way the game was designed. and i hate it. ~i am SOOOO glad i saved myself some $ waiting a bit and trying it out first. (it sucked)


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

yergerjo said:


> For Sci-Fi roleplaying I'd go Palladium Rifts.


Wow... that system was so messed up... but somehow I still managed to own 20+ books and spend hours of my life playing that with friends. Ugh... we broke the game too many times. I still remember my ultimate character; an eldar great horned dragon who became obsessed with magic; pretty much new all the spells in existance. To the point where he started hunting down gods to consume their magic, I had one hell of a fight with (whoever the chick god of magic was). Ah... memories...

I played WoW for a while. It was fun while it lasted, but then became to much of the same thing, even with the changes. MMORPG's are the perfect example of Anne Rices take on Vampires; how many of them have the taste for immortality? Plus I feel like they d**ked around with the lore far too much for me to continue enjoying... like a bad day time soap opera.


----------



## WarBaby2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, there isn't much of a competition between Warhammer and Warcraft for me, really. The only thing that connects the two frenchises is the fact that I like/ed to play it with my friends.

I got into WH Fantasy about 16, or so, years ago. Background and storywise I like it better then Warcraft, even though WC (not WoW mind you) had a good athmosphere and story to... until they got to the point where they started to expand on WarCraft 2's wolrd. Since then it is just the ripoff of the ripoffs ripoff.^^ I mean, seriously, I played WoW long enough (all in all 2 years) to say that NOTHING that came post Burning Crusade (not even a single "joke" ingame) was not taken from somewhere else. That's why it's so popular, because everybody feels "at home"... but hey, it works, obviosly.

I returned to WH, and WH40k 14 years after I quit... so, yea, I like both worlds better, always have. In playstyle, there is no comparing between the two/three. Warhammer is a real hobby that takes skill, time, devotion, and money, WoW is just... well, another computergame.


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

I played WoW b4 it was pretty much a mistake got way to into it and played to much i PLAY 40k now which is so much better. It sucks me in but I can't play it 24/7 since it's not a computer game... so 40k defintely lol


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

its hard to say between 40k and fantasy i play both but i think 40k is slightly in the lead. and screw WOW if i was going to play a MMO again i would reactivate my Warhammer online account. I have played WOW and Warhammer online and Warhammer online is much better.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I started with 40K and will always love it, how ever recently I am moving over more to Fantasy, mostly because I have bin 40King my arse off the past few months and Fantasy is a nice brake.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

My vote is for 40K. Fantasy is pretty good too as far as my limited experience with it goes. As for video and on-line games...it's okay for angry loners, frustrated shift workers and basement dwelling trogs. 
Seriously though, video games are created by others for you to use therefore very little artistic and social skills are developed. Video games are okay in small doses, but if you use them to replace your life you've got deeper issues.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

40k First and foremost. Even though Fantasy Battle drew me in, 40k has won my heart (and pocketbook).

Fantasy would come in third after Blood Bowl for me.

WoW-I've never played it and never will. Personally all MMORPG's are a waste of time to me. (this coming from a guy who paints little pieces of plastic for fun)


----------

